# Berle Trousers



## CO123 (Aug 1, 2005)

Can anyone comment about the fit and quality of this trouser manufacter? Living in Colorado, this brand is not that well known.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

I've worn Berle trousers for the past 40 years. Headquartered in Charleston, SC, their products are Made in USA. They introduced their Charleston Khaki line several years ago which features traditional cotton khakis (Berle's answer to Bills I understand) as well as seersucker, poplin, etc; traditional Southern fabrics and colors.
I've always found their cut to be ample and comfortable. Quality is second to none in my opinion. 
Dress pants are nice as well, although most of my recent purchases have been seersucker, cotton khakis, and a pair of madras shorts.
If you try them I think you will like this brand.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm having my first pair of Berle's hemmed right now. The quality seems good. And you've got to appreciate that they're based out of Charleston.


----------



## Thornhill (May 14, 2006)

I have a few pairs of Berle corduroys, and they are favorites of mine. The quality is outstanding in my opinion; I have had two pairs of these cords for nearly ten years and have only recently started to show signs of wear. They have full cut and an adequate rise, sort of like a 7/8 scale Bills M1. 

Having said that, I've not had good luck with the Charleston Khakis. The poplins that I've tried have too short a rise and the cut isn't as full as I would like. Also, I like the weight of the Bills poplins over the Charleston Khakis, though I have no idea what the official weight is, in ounces.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I love the idea of Charleston khaki, I don't love the fit. But I do have a robust backside.
On the other hand, the Berle khakis I own fit me fine, what gives? They are also a treated pant and will stand up on their own, seriously.

I'd try more on but I don't typically do business with the men's store downtown that carries the brand.


Sticking with Bills,

Allen


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*Berle Seconds & Irregulars*

As an aside, if your'e ever in the Asheville, NC area. World of Clothing ( www.worldofclothing.com ) in Hendersonville (south of Asheville) on I26 sometimes has had Berle seconds/irregulars at ridiculously low prices (under $15). You have to be familiar with the trouser construction/appearance/RN number with the label cut-out. Varying degrees of imperfection. Definitely a hit-or-miss situation, not a destination trip. Don't stop if hurried.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

CO123, I bought a pair of Berle's last summer from hugestore.com. The plain front model that I purchased was unlined and I never got used to it. Also the rise was to long for me. I have given them to goodwill.


----------



## boatshoes (Aug 21, 2005)

LongWing said:


> CO123, I bought a pair of Berle's last summer from hugestore.com. The plain front model that I purchased was unlined and I never got used to it. Also the rise was to long for me. I have given them to goodwill.


I bought a pair as well, the flannels. I found the rise to be almost long enough, really tight in the thighs and pinched me in the crotch. I'm an average sized guy, just with slightly big legs. My tailor couldn't do much to help me. I'd like to find wool pants that fit like M1s (maybe if Bills would bring back the calvalry twills).


----------



## Mr. Checks (Dec 21, 2005)

I have grey wool trousers that I'd rate as "okay." Not a very nice hand, and just kind of "there."


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Can anyone speak to the Berle Black label? Is this new? I asked my downtown Berle rep and they looked at me like I was crazy. That's not the only reason I don't frequent the establishmen, but it put them back on my wait and see list.

Allen


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

DownSouth said:


> I've worn Berle trousers for the past 40 years. Headquartered in Charleston, SC, their products are Made in USA.


A recent profile of Berle in DNR reports that, while some Berle pants are still manufactured in the USA, the company has also had to resort to off-shore production.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

ROI said:


> A recent profile of Berle in DNR reports that, while some Berle pants are still manufactured in the USA, the company has also had to resort to off-shore production.


I did purchase a pair of Berle seersucker shorts last summer that had a "Made In Mexico" tag in them. I was a little surprised at the time. 
Therefore, it looks like the profile is correct.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

CO123 said:


> Can anyone comment about the fit and quality of this trouser manufacter? Living in Colorado, this brand is not that well known.


I have had several pair of their dress/casual slacks over the years and have been quite satisfied...the fit was good and the trousers proved to be reasonably durable.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Good quality, but ditto what was said about the cut/fit. Nowhere near as much room through the legs and seat as either the Bills M1 or the famous and beloved G.I. Pant.


----------

